# Getting Diamonds With The New Tt.......post From A Dw



## TnFamily (Jun 28, 2007)

Hi, everyone! We are going to pick up our new 27RSDS on this Monday, the 16th. Both my DH and I have been very excited and, like everyone else probably does, we have researched different things on the internet.....from gadgets to must haves to tow vehicle accessories, ect. There were a few things that we talked about that would be a priority to eventually add to our TT. Well, my DH comes home and lovingly tells me he has bought me a present..........I anxiously await the annoucement of my upcoming gift..........he gives me a hug and kiss and looks into my eyes and tells me he has bought me diamonds to go with our TT.

Yep, sure enough, we when pick up our TT we will have diamond plating on the front!









The oddest thing.........I am just as happy abou the diamond plating!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

What a thoughtful dh!

You know you're an Outbacker when......


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Now that's true love! Diamond Plate Ahhhh!


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Congrats on the new 27RSDS and the Diamonds!!!









-CC


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

What a guy!!!!









He is definitely a keeper!

Mike


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Getting Diamonds With The New Tt.......post From A Dw


And here I thought y'all were going camping at Crater of Diamonds State Park in Arkansas and try to dig for your own diamonds!

Congrats on the new trailer and the diamond (plating)!









Mark


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Isn't diamond plating r3served for your 37th wedding anniversary









I don't think my DW would appreciate this token of pure love as much.

Congrats. Glenn


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

*& WELCOME*

Tami


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

That is a true Outbacker for sure!

I must say it got me wondering about the wife that lost her diamonds or was it pearls??? in the black tank. At least you won't have to worrry about loosing yours there.









Linda


----------



## TnFamily (Jun 28, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome!!! We look forward to utilizing our Outback and our Diamonds...LOL.

Teri


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome to the site and congratulations on the new Outback!!!!

Now if I told my wife that.......I won't be typing this right now!!!!

By the way....

I live in SMYRNA, DE.....must be sister towns!!!

Gary


----------



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

Welcome!
Sounds ok to me- we got our TT as our 10th anniversary gift


----------



## wtscl (May 22, 2007)

That's my kind of guy. I know for a FACT that my DW would NOT enjoy the diamond plating. I am the kind of person that would use the same technique for telling DW about the diamond plating, but I would end up sleeping in the OB.


----------

